# Dominant male?



## Janie (Apr 10, 2010)

“If a man can possess a woman sexually -really possess- he won’t need to control her ideas, her opinions, her clothes, her friends, even her other lovers.” 
― Toni Bentley

Agree? Disagree?


----------



## I'mAllIn (Oct 20, 2011)

Agree ~ because if he really can the rest of that nonsense won't matter, and there won't be any other lovers.


----------

